# Zeiss Ikon Nettar 515/2



## Jeff Canes (Sep 8, 2004)

Bought a Zeiss Ikon Nettar 515/2 on Ebay for $30, it came yesterday   

Have a simple question. The lens has the standard F stop on one side of the lens. On the opposite side are the numbers 1, 2, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 200, 400 are these just odd old shutter speeds based on the fractions of a second the same the more comment modern speeds


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Bought a Zeiss Ikon Nettar 515/2 on Ebay for $30, it came yesterday
> 
> Have a simple question. The lens has the standard F stop on one side of the lens. On the opposite side are the numbers 1, 2, 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 200, 400 are these just odd old shutter speeds based on the fractions of a second the same the more comment modern speeds



Yes, makes figuring "sunny 16" pretty easy since those are also ISO numbers


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for confirming that Matt


----------



## mygrain (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeff- do you know what the filter size is on the 515. I have a 32mm slip on hood and maybe a filter or two I'm willing to sell. I'll have to check when i get home to see what I'm willing to part with. Most are B&W and are in mint condition. I got them from a friend in the Netherlands for my Nettar 517 and he sent extra goodies.


----------

